# Dr. Horribles Sing-Along Blog (Whedon related)



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

So this is what Joss Whedon, Neil Patrick Harris and Nathan Fillion do in their spare time.

Teaser:

http://www.vimeo.com/drhorrible

Oh and NPH just did a fantastic Old Spice commercial


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> So this is what Joss Whedon, Neil Patrick Harris and Nathan Fillion do in their spare time.


Goosebumps... please keep us posted if you hear anything before I do.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mwhip said:


> So this is what Joss Whedon, Neil Patrick Harris and Nathan Fillion do in their spare time.


Don't forget Felicia Day!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's the actual site...

http://www.drhorrible.com/

Also a long TV guide article about it:

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/TVGuide-Editors-Blog/Roush-Dispatch/Joss-Whedon-Dr/800042425


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Cool!


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Haha...the "Master Plan" is great.



Joss Whedon said:


> Aided only by everyone I had worked with, was related to or had ever met, I single-handedly created this unique little epic.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Waldorf said:


> Haha...the "Master Plan" is great.


Here are the key details, posted for the link challenged..



> ONE WEEK ONLY! AN INTERNET MINISERIES EVENT!
> 
> "Dr. Horribles Sing-Along Blog" will be streamed, LIVE (that parts not true), FREE (sadly, that part is) right on Drhorrible.com, in mid-July. Specifically:
> 
> ...


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Funny video interview with NPH where they discuss Dr. Horrible a bit.
Neil Patrick Harris video interview

(found via doctorhorrible.net forums)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

<swoon>


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

So this is what Whedon was doing instead of wrapping up Astonishing X-Men and his story arc on Runaways?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Mishkin said:


> So this is what Whedon was doing instead of wrapping up Astonishing X-Men and his story arc on Runaways?


He did it during the writers strike. Technically he could not work on anything financed by studios or that type thing so he went out and did this on his own while he was bored.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

mwhip said:


> He did it during the writers strike. Technically he could not work on anything financed by studios or that type thing so he went out and did this on his own while he was bored.


I was referring to comic book titles he was working on which were very late in their release dates.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Banner posted on my blog. I'm really looking forward to this - it should be fun.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Part 1!! Awesome. 

http://www.drhorrible.com/act_I.html

Subscribe in iTunes:
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewTVSeason?id=284353399&s=143441


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## aRKade (May 22, 2002)

Smells like cumin


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. 


Balls!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

drat.. I've been trying all day, and have yet to get it to load..
keeps timing out


----------



## MiakioAmy (Oct 2, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> drat.. I've been trying all day, and have yet to get it to load..
> keeps timing out


I found it on mininova.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Please buy it if you're going to download it from mininova anyway. A season pass for the 3 episdodes is only 4 bucks on iTunes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought I signed up for e-mail alerts but didn't get one and totally forgot. Thanks for the thread bump!

Loved Act I. "The status is not ... quo!"


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

"It's not about making money, it's about TAKING money!"


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Awesomeness. It has a very "Once More With Feeling" vibe to it, although without all the melancholy. And NPH really belongs in a Whedon production - he's... wait for it... awesome.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

My iTunes library on my MBP is not my main library otherwise I would purchase it right now. If I put it on my MBP it will stay there and won't be portable at all.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

I've been singing "Freeze-ray" over and over and over in my head...


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> My iTunes library on my MBP is not my main library otherwise I would purchase it right now. If I put it on my MBP it will stay there and won't be portable at all.


Are you out of machine licenses for iTunes? You can buy it on the MBP and right click to view it in the finder and just copy the raw files over to another machine later. You get 5 licenses, just like for music.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Lol!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bought on iTunes. 
Just watched episode 1. Funny on so many levels.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I finally got a chance to see Act I, very nice.. quite impressive


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

"Wonderflonium - Do Not Bounce"


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Part 2 is up!

http://www.drhorrible.com/act_II.html


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant. And like most things Joss is involved in, it gets better the further you get into it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

/is giggling like a schoolgirl.

"The Hammer.... is my penis."


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant. And like most things Joss is involved in, it gets better the further you get into it.


I am so loving these so far. I can't wait for the next one.

Let me add that NPH is amazing, his comedic timing is spot on and I love his singing.

It goes without saying that Joss Whedon freakin' rules! Bring on Dollhouse.

J


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Joss Whedon is God.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

"Like... Pie"


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

The dedication of the "Superhero Memorial Bridge" -- sounds like the Evil League of Evil is pretty successful!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Do you need anything made moist?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

thenightfly42 said:


> The dedication of the "Superhero Memorial Bridge" -- sounds like the Evil League of Evil is pretty successful!


:up: Awesome. I never thought of it that way!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I bought all 3 episodes at once, but iTunes hasn't downloaded Act 2 yet.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Same here. Anxiously awaiting it so I can watch on my Apple TV. 

EDIT: And, just a few minutes later, it's here!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Yup. Me too.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I know this sounds Luddite, but I want the DVD.  Cool if it had lyrics etc. just l like buying the soundtrack to a broadway musical.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

This makes me remember how great Joss's writing is. Wow, the good old days of watching back to back new to me episodes of Buffy every day on USA.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Loved Act II! :up::up:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Spoiler



The Hammer is my penis


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Spoiled about 13 posts above yours.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

windracer said:


> Spoiled about 13 posts above yours.


It's worthy of repetition?


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Heh, that was my favorite line, too. Can't wait for part 3.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

"Bad Horse? The thoroughbred of sin?"
"I...meant...Gandhi."


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

This is probably one of the coolest superhero musicals I have ever seen. Definitely in the top 3.

And I must echo the NPH praise. Who knew Doogie would grow up to rock so hard?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Awesomeness. It has a very "Once More With Feeling" vibe to it, although without all the melancholy. And NPH really belongs in a Whedon production - he's... wait for it... awesome.


Yes, I got the OMWF vibe too. Lots of fun.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

mbklein said:


> "Bad Horse? The thoroughbred of sin?"


That has to be the best super-villian tagline ever. :up: If I were a super-villian that's exactly what I'd like to be called... thoroughbread of sin. Or crime. Or villiany.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Completely awesome. If I didn't hate iEverything, I'd buy it.

I have to admit, even though I love NPH on HIMYM, he's at a whole new level of awesomeness here... must be the singing. NPH Rules!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Completely awesome. If I didn't hate iEverything, I'd buy it.
> 
> I have to admit, even though I love NPH on HIMYM, he's at a whole new level of awesomeness here... must be the singing. NPH Rules!


Did you see Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay? NPH is the shiz in that movie. They have fun with his image, and he takes it to a whole nother level! "Shrooms?" LOL


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

NPH has been real high on my list ever since playing Mark in the touring company of _Rent_. Unfortunately, he's not on any of the recordings of the show, but he is on the 2004 Roundabout Theatre Company revival cast recording of Stephen Sondheim's _Assassins_ (Amazon MP3, iTunes) as The Balladeer and Lee Harvey Oswald. Great recording.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

Also, IMDB seems to need its "Neil Patrick Harris" search results refined a little...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"I have a PhD in Horribleness."
"_That's_ your new catchphrase?"


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I watched Acts I and II last night and loved this. I can't wait for Dollhouse. And this made me want to go through and rewatch Firefly again.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Season Pass purchased and both episodes downloading now. Hurry, Internet, hurry!


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

I love how Evil Genius-speak finds its way into Billy's "normal" conversation.

"Hey, this is weird...I ordered one frozen yogurt, but they gave me two! You don't happen to like frozen yogurt, do you?"
"I love it."
"You're kidding! What a crazy, random happenstance!"


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

windracer said:


> "I have a PhD in Horribleness."
> "_That's_ your new catchphrase?"


Actually I thought it was, "That's the new catchphrase?" Not so much personal to Dr. Horrible, more of a self-referential joke from Weedon to the fans.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I've watched the first two Acts and can't wait for the last one. Too bad this can't be a weekly. Even at 15 minutes it's better than much of the hour long stuff on now.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

So, i may get something thrown at me for saying this... but I never watched Buffy and i didn't know who Joss Whedon when I first saw this thread a few days ago... but my husband heard about this on NPR ...and we like NPH. and i was like ooooh i saw a thread about it.
Just watched... Totally Awesome.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Bought the episodes off iTunes this evening when I got home from work.

Support Joss!!

J


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Via twitter an hour or so ago
from Dr. Horrible
"Are you ready for episode III?"
Hells yeah I am !


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Cindy1230 said:


> So, i may get something thrown at me for saying this... but I never watched Buffy and i didn't know who Joss Whedon when I first saw this thread a few days ago... but my husband heard about this on NPR ...and we like NPH. and i was like ooooh i saw a thread about it.
> Just watched... Totally Awesome.


Next on your "to do" list: Go get the Firefly complete series DVD.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> This is probably one of the coolest superhero musicals I have ever seen. Definitely in the top 3.
> 
> And I must echo the NPH praise. Who knew Doogie would grow up to rock so hard?


Ok, I have to ask. What are the top 2 superhero musicals?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Episode III is up.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Part III is up.

http://www.drhorrible.com/act_III.html

I think part one is my favorite. I kind of love the freeze ray song.

I am just going to ignore part 3.


----------



## FreakyD (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe I need to watch again, but...WTF?

I was all over it right up until the end. I mean, laughing out loud, waking up the kids. Then, blah.

I reserve the right to change this opinion at a later date, but I have to say I'm disappointed. And I'm really disappointed that I'm disappointed.


----------



## FreakyD (Oct 15, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> Ok, I have to ask. What are the top 2 superhero musicals?


I don't know what #2 is, but everyone knows #1 is the collected works of Schoolhouse Rocky.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

FreakyD said:


> Maybe I need to watch again, but...WTF?
> 
> I was all over it right up until the end. I mean, laughing out loud, waking up the kids. Then, blah.
> 
> I reserve the right to change this opinion at a later date, but I have to say I'm disappointed. And I'm really disappointed that I'm disappointed.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

FreakyD said:


> I don't know what #2 is, but everyone knows #1 is the collected works of Schoolhouse Rocky.


Great,

Now I am gong to have Conjunction Junction stuck in my head all night. Thanks for that! 






J


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Who promised anyone a happy ending? I liked the pathos. And cameos. Lots of cameos.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> Ok, I have to ask. What are the top 2 superhero musicals?


Does South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut count as a Superhero Musical?

And Act III was my least favorite, with II being tops in my book. "A New Day" is one awesome song. I saw the ending coming pretty early into Act III, so it wasn't that big of a WTF moment for me. And I think they ended it well; great job of not wussing out.

I will definitely be purchasing the DVD when it's released. So, Joss, uh, can you get on that soon buddy?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

We're all a hero in our own way


----------



## FreakyD (Oct 15, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> Great,
> 
> Now I am gong to have Conjunction Junction stuck in my head all night. Thanks for that!
> 
> ...


All part of the service.

/tips cap


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Cindy1230 said:


> So, i may get something thrown at me for saying this... but I never watched Buffy and i didn't know who Joss Whedon when I first saw this thread a few days ago... but my husband heard about this on NPR ...and we like NPH. and i was like ooooh i saw a thread about it.
> Just watched... Totally Awesome.


Then you have 270 additional hours of Totally Awesome waiting for you at...well, at wherever you would obtain DVDs.  What are you still doing here? Go! Go!

We'll wait here.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

FreakyD said:


> Maybe I need to watch again, but...WTF?
> 
> I was all over it right up until the end. I mean, laughing out loud, waking up the kids. Then, blah.
> 
> I reserve the right to change this opinion at a later date, but I have to say I'm disappointed. And I'm really disappointed that I'm disappointed.


I'd say that the only way you could be disapointed is if part three was badly made, or didn't fit with the rest of the series. If you know Joss Whedon, he's not bound to formula or traditional ways of writing, so yeah, he went there, but I think that it makes the story all the more tragic. I loved it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

"We do the wierd stuff" :up: :up:


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I greatly enjoyed seeing the Evil League of Evil at the very end, and the fact that Bad Horse was actually a horse. 

"Give my regards to St. Peter or whoever has his job &#8212; in HELL!"

And the Pink Pummler.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I thought the flow of Act III was sporadic compared to the first two. It went in fits and starts rather than sweeping me along with it. It wasn't bad, just jarring. Also (and all love to Marti Noxon) some of the supporting cast had truly grating vocal performances.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There were a few major problems with Act III. The extras they added in -- the movers, the groupies and the TV anchors -- really seemed completely useless (and a little annoying) and just took away time from the main characters. With a short internet movie of about 35 minutes total, there's really no need to introduce 7 new characters in the final 10 minutes when they have no impact on the plot whatsoever.

Another problem I had: In the first two, it seemed pretty clearly set up as "the story of Billy/Dr. Horrible and Penny, and that annoying guy who gets in the way, Captain Hammer." In act III, Penny nearly disappeared as a realized character, and the focus abruptly shifted to being exclusively Dr. Horrible vs. Captain Hammer.

And of course, the final scene where Billy sings "... a thing." He's back in the basement, not dressed as Dr. Horrible, and all the Dr. Horrible set dressing is gone... so I'm guessing that's Joss' way of taking us back to "the real world" and saying the whole thing is in Billy's imagination. Which is a cheap cop-out, if you ask me... we get that fantasy (superhero stuff particularly) isn't reality, we don't need the cheap safety blanket way of saying "now now, don't be scared, it's all just a story..." Let us, the viewers, have the fantasy - we have enough "real world" every day.

The bad part: would I have bought the DVD before I saw act III? Probably. Would I buy it now? Doubtful.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

<Cheesy Superhero Voice>Wrong again LoadStar!</CSV> 

The extras in the third Act are vital to the story. They are there to build up the Captain Hammer. In the first act, they setup Dr. Horrible as a third rate wannabe supervillan and his nemesis is Captain Hammer. If Captain Hammer is after Dr. Horrible, then he is by extension, a third rate wannabe superhero. You don't really see Batman busting jaywalkers, he goes after the really bad guys.

The first act introduces the 3 main characters and their sidekicks. It sets up the love connection between Penny and Billy (unrequited), the love connection between Penny and Captain Hammer, and the hate connection between Captain Hammer and Dr. Horrible.

The second act strengthens each of the connections setup in the first act. Billy falls more in love with Penny, Penny and Captain Hammer start dating, and Captain Hammer not only steals Penny away from Billy, but thrashes Dr. Horrible in quite a public manner and manages to move up from third rate wannabe superhero to second rate superhero due to catching the eye of the Mayor.

Now in the third act, everyone starts jumping on the Captain Hammer bandwagon. This just pisses off Dr. Horrible/Billy even more and the news media and groupies just keep rubbing his nose in it, unintentionally. He develops a cunning plan to show Penny that Captain Hammer is not really a superhero, but a superprick. Alas, he manages to screw that up as well. Firstly, Captain Hammer was about to screw up his relationship with Penny all by himself. Secondly, we find out that Dr. Horrible isn't an supervillian by nature, but by choice. He doesn't have the balls to kill Captain Hammer once he froze him. You see him start to shot the death ray a couple times but he completely loses his nerve before actually pulling the trigger. Instead, the freeze ray breaks, his plan fails, and his nemesis kills his one true love.

This pushes him over the edge finally. He realizes he can't play evil anymore, he now has to be evil. But only on the outside. When alone, he will never forget nor give himself for causing Penny's death. That final scene was in his lair, with all of his evil persona trappings except for his lab coat. It looks different because other shots, including the opening shot of Act I, were in the daytime with bright white lighting. The last shot was taken at night with a few light bulbs that were very yellow. It changes the feeling of the shot from cold and sterile to warm and homey. There is nothing there to say that everything was just in Billy's imagination.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Am I the only one who found Doctor Horrible's descent into evil to be better plotted and more believable than Anakin Skywalker's?

+1 on the final scene showing his regret and not implying that it was all in his imagination.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> There were a few major problems with Act III. The extras they added in -- the movers, the groupies and the TV anchors -- really seemed completely useless (and a little annoying) and just took away time from the main characters. With a short internet movie of about 35 minutes total, there's really no need to introduce 7 new characters in the final 10 minutes when they have no impact on the plot whatsoever.
> 
> Another problem I had: In the first two, it seemed pretty clearly set up as "the story of Billy/Dr. Horrible and Penny, and that annoying guy who gets in the way, Captain Hammer." In act III, Penny nearly disappeared as a realized character, and the focus abruptly shifted to being exclusively Dr. Horrible vs. Captain Hammer.
> 
> ...





MarkofT said:


> <Cheesy Superhero Voice>Wrong again LoadStar!</CSV>
> 
> The extras in the third Act are vital to the story. They are there to build up the Captain Hammer. In the first act, they setup Dr. Horrible as a third rate wannabe supervillan and his nemesis is Captain Hammer. If Captain Hammer is after Dr. Horrible, then he is by extension, a third rate wannabe superhero. You don't really see Batman busting jaywalkers, he goes after the really bad guys.
> 
> ...


I like both of these observations, but I was still disappointed with the third act. It didn't have the good songs of the first, nor the good dialogue of the second.

I don't regret buying the season pass off iTunes, but I might not be buying the DVD's now unless there's a possible alternative ending.

J


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll get the DVDs if there's commentary and behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Why does everybody keep saying "DVDs"? Are you anticipating enough hours of extras to fill more than one disc?!? 

As for the ending, I found it jarring but, upon reflection, perfectly fitting. He was leading us there all along, but we were just too distracted to see it. Or to put it another way, what MarkofT said!


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> I'll get the DVDs if there's commentary and behind the scenes stuff.


Two commentaries in fact, one a musical commentary.



> "We're already working on some of the DVD extras, which are going to be the finest in all the land. We're actually going to do, in addition to the commentary, what we refer to as commentary with an exclamation point'! A musical commentary that is a completely original musical, that is all commentary songs, and we're writing that now." As I gasped at that audacious notion, he continued: "We're just piling it on. We're like, we're going to make more fun of the idea of extras than anything else."


TV Guide Interview with Joss


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And of course, the final scene where Billy sings "... a thing." He's back in the basement, not dressed as Dr. Horrible, and all the Dr. Horrible set dressing is gone... so I'm guessing that's Joss' way of taking us back to "the real world" and saying the whole thing is in Billy's imagination. Which is a cheap cop-out, if you ask me...


I disagree.

Well, I agree that making it all a fantasy is a cheap cop-out, but I don't think that was the intent of that final image. 

I think Billy got everything that he had been striving towards, but at a cost so, ahem, horrible (sorry ) that he can't possibly take any joy from it and so when he's not hanging out with the Evil League he's just sitting alone in his room as just Billy, suffering his loss.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

What I _really_ want is a soundtrack. I want to have just the songs on my iPod.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

busyba said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Well, I agree that making it all a fantasy is a cheap cop-out, but I don't think that was the intent of that final image.
> 
> I think Billy got everything that he had been striving towards, but at a cost so, ahem, horrible (sorry ) that he can't possibly take any joy from it and so when he's not hanging out with the Evil League he's just sitting alone in his room as just Billy, suffering his loss.


Good explanation. That was my thought too. He has no life apart from the League.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

busyba said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Well, I agree that making it all a fantasy is a cheap cop-out, but I don't think that was the intent of that final image.
> 
> I think Billy got everything that he had been striving towards, but at a cost so, ahem, horrible (sorry ) that he can't possibly take any joy from it and so when he's not hanging out with the Evil League he's just sitting alone in his room as just Billy, suffering his loss.


I probably disagree (not with you, you get the pathos exactly right, but the post you refer to) even more stongly. Is it really necessary to point out the title of this series, and how the final scene of inner heartbreak was... his blog? And the brilliance of that scene was that every ounce of the tragedy and the heartbreak underlying his new most evil character was expressed in just two words?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Did anyone else see Captain Hammer flip the bird to Dr. Horrible when he had his foot on his chest? Ha!

Loved the names of the Evil League: Professor Normal, Fake Thomas Jefferson, etc. I also just noticed that Dr. Horrible wears white and Captain Hammer wears black. 

I needs me some goggles and big gloves ... I smell this year's Halloween costume! 

Like some others here, I'm not as fond of Act III as I am of the first two.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

My favorite scene is the ending song on Act II. That song is so inventive and alive. I so much want to get the soundtrack!

And the best line, "The Hammer...is my penis."


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

windracer said:


> Did anyone else see Captain Hammer flip the bird to Dr. Horrible when he had his foot on his chest? Ha!


I saw that. It's unexpected enough to get an actual LOL from me.

J


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

Alright, we're apparently beyond spoiler-tagging in here, which is fine by me. 



busyba said:


> I think Billy got everything that he had been striving towards, but at a cost so, ahem, horrible (sorry ) that he can't possibly take any joy from it and so when he's not hanging out with the Evil League he's just sitting alone in his room as just Billy, suffering his loss.


I think the saddest element of the entire denouement is not that Penny died (in Billy's arms no less), but that her dying words were, "Don't worry, Captain Hammer will save us."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mbklein said:


> Alright, we're apparently beyond spoiler-tagging in here, which is fine by me.
> 
> I think the saddest element of the entire denouement is not that Penny died (in Billy's arms no less), but that her dying words were, "Don't worry, Captain Hammer will save us."


Yeah, that was pretty harsh. Typical Whedon.


----------



## FreakyD (Oct 15, 2004)

Watched Act III again today, and I'm not so "WTF" anymore. scottykempf posted the same thing I told my wife this morning: "Classic Joss Whedon stuff -- drama mixed with teh funny morphed into a musical extravaganza". And I agree with other recent posters about the final scene. I think it's meant to show that, at the same time Dr. Horrible attained all he wanted (membership in the ELE), he also lost all he wanted (Penny), and the result is that he is left as an empty shell -- evil on the outside, but hollow on the inside. He's just "going through the motions".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

FreakyD said:


> He's just "going through the motions".


Walking through the part?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Per the Wiki posting for this... there is a 15-song soundtrack that will be made available on iTunes soon.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> Per the Wiki posting for this... there is a 15-song soundtrack that will be made available on iTunes soon.


Well, I just wasted a couple of hours then.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW, if you like songs about evil overlords, check out Jonathan Coulton, specifically his songs "The Future Soon" and "Skullcrusher Mountain".


----------



## BrentTivo (Aug 10, 2003)

Just like Joss: he hooks you in with great story telling and witty dialogue, gets you emotionally attached to his characters, then he crushes your soul at the end of the series.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

busyba said:


> BTW, if you like songs about evil overlords, check out Jonathan Coulton, specifically his songs "The Future Soon" and "Skullcrusher Mountain".


FYP. Really. 

Don't forget "Still Alive," the song he wrote for the end credits of the game "Portal." Coulton is awesome.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

BrentTivo said:


> Just like Joss: he hooks you in with great story telling and witty dialogue, gets you emotionally attached to his characters, then he crushes your soul at the end of the series.


"A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do...Don't plan the plan if you can't follow through." -- Billy, aka Dr. Horrible


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> Well, I just wasted a couple of hours then.


Heh, I did the same thing, went through and isolated all the songs for my Zen. At least it'll be interesting to see if any of my song titles match the official ones.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Per the Wiki posting for this... there is a 15-song soundtrack that will be made available on iTunes soon.


*squeal*

There are only 14 tracks on my...version. I purchased the trilogy on itunes before act III was out, but have also downloaded...elsewhere so I can transfer it to the TiVo.

And I will definitely buy the soundtrack! And DVD!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I loved the whole thing, even ep III. True Joss.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

mbklein said:


> FYP. Really.
> 
> Don't forget "Still Alive," the song he wrote for the end credits of the game "Portal." Coulton is awesome.


His cover of "Baby Got Back" is great as well.

I need to hear "Still Alive"... as I won't be finishing that game anytime soon.

I could probably spend a lot of music buying his songs off of iTunes - is there a "greatest hits" that people recommend? Except for Baby Got Back, Still Alive, and Code Monkey.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Here's what Wiki has regarding the soundtrack (per an interview posted on July 19th)



> The episodes contain 15 songs, including the credits and reprises, but at the time of broadcast the official song titles have not been released. Co-writer Maurissa Tancharoen has stated that the current speculation on song titles "tickles [her] little heart".[9]
> 
> An official soundtrack will be released on through the iTunes Store and on CD "as fast as possible".


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

cheerdude said:


> His cover of "Baby Got Back" is great as well.
> 
> I need to hear "Still Alive"... as I won't be finishing that game anytime soon.
> 
> I could probably spend a lot of music buying his songs off of iTunes - is there a "greatest hits" that people recommend? Except for Baby Got Back, Still Alive, and Code Monkey.


Portal is only, like, 3 hours long you can finish it in no time 

Great game.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

"Still Alive" is vastly cooler after you've played the game. Otherwise some of the stuff may not make as much sense. But it's perfect after you've played the game.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> "Still Alive" is vastly cooler after you've played the game. Otherwise some of the stuff may not make as much sense. But it's perfect after you've played the game.


+1. At the very least you need to play enough of the game to get it, then watch one of the spoiler-laden endgame videos on YouTube.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mbklein said:


> FYP. Really.


D'OH! Thanks 



> Don't forget "Still Alive," the song he wrote for the end credits of the game "Portal." Coulton is awesome.


Yes, that one works too, even though the evil overlord is a computer.  Coulton is indeed teh roxxor.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Michelle5150 said:


> Heh, I did the same thing, went through and isolated all the songs for my Zen. At least it'll be interesting to see if any of my song titles match the official ones.


Here's my titles, what are yours?

00-Opening Credits
01-Freeze Ray
02-Letter From Bad Horse
03-Will You Lend a Caring Hand
04-A Man's Gotta Do
05-Something Is On The Rise _(I like this better than the other choice "I Just Can't Believe My Eyes")_
06-Phone Call From Bad Horse
07-Here's a Story _(I couldn't think of anything else for this one)_
08-Brand New Day
09-So They Say
10-Everone's a Hero
11-Hammer Meet Nail
12-Horrible Victory
13-Closing Credits

I'll definitely buy the soundtrack when it comes out, to support the effort, but when OMWF happened and I got a similar bootleg from online months before the soundtrack came out, the bootleg ended up being much better than the official soundtrack. The soundtrack didn't have any sounds that were mixed in for the episode itself, it was just the raw music (I guess adding those sounds would invoke additional roylaties and expenses). Also the bootleg and a few seconds of dialogue coming into and going out of the songs which made for a nice bracketing of the song. The one place where the lack of effects was a serious problem was Sweet's Song, where the tap dancing sound effects were in counterpoint with the music and thus an integral part of the song, but they just weren't there on the soundtrack.

So I'm guessing that even after the soundtrack comes out, I'll probably still use the bootleg for listening.

For instance, my version of Brand New Day opens with CH saying "The Hammer is My Penis". If the soundtrack doesn't include that, it's worthless to me.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Anyone want to share their iPod compatible tracks?  PM me...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> Did anyone else see Captain Hammer flip the bird to Dr. Horrible when he had his foot on his chest? Ha!





jwjody said:


> I saw that. It's unexpected enough to get an actual LOL from me.


I wonder if that was ad-libbed by Fillion?


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> Here's my titles, what are yours?
> 
> 00-Opening Credits
> 01-Freeze Ray
> ...


We're actually pretty close.

1. Opening Theme
2. Stop The World (the freeze-ray song)
3. Bad Horse 1
4. Would You Help?
5. A Man's Gotta Do (what a man's gotta do)
6. Evil Inside Of Me
7. Bad Horse 2
8. Keep Your Head Up
9. You're Gonna Die!
10. So They Say
11. Everyone's A Hero (in their own way)
12. No Mercy
13. Horrible Victory


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

Michelle5150 said:


> 11. Everyone's A Hero (in their own way)


"You, and you, and mostly me, and you!"


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Best Week Ever (VH1) had an interview (actually more of a skit) with Joss Whedon about DHSAB. The 7/18 episode is not on-line yet, but it'll be repeated a lot, and here is the more interesting behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

mbklein said:


> Alright, we're apparently beyond spoiler-tagging in here, which is fine by me.
> 
> I think the saddest element of the entire denouement is not that Penny died (in Billy's arms no less), but that her dying words were, "Don't worry, Captain Hammer will save us."


I watched Act III again today and I got something else out of it. Penny never saw Dr. Horrible (Billy buddy) as bad. Even at the end. Otherwise why would Capn Hammer be saving, "us".

I'm not sure how much she saw of what he did, but she saw him act mercifully when he had Captain Hammer dead to rights.

I think one of the things that haunts Dr. H is that he realized how Penny saw him.

J


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

Oh, absolutely. But I figured she _also_ saw Captain Hammer pull the trigger and run away crying like a little girl. But maybe she was too dazed to notice/remember.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mbklein said:


> "You, and you, and mostly me, and you!"




That was funny.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jwjody said:


> I watched Act III again today and I got something else out of it. Penny never saw Dr. Horrible (Billy buddy) as bad. Even at the end. Otherwise why would Capn Hammer be saving, "us".
> 
> I'm not sure how much she saw of what he did, but she saw him act mercifully when he had Captain Hammer dead to rights.
> 
> ...


I think it's possible that she didn't recognize that Dr. H was Billy. It's a stretch, I know, but Clark Kent only wore glasses, so who knows? 

Also, at the end, with the Capt. Hammer saving "us", she was probably pretty delirious at that point.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Michelle5150 said:


> 13. Horrible Victory


Great minds thinking alike on that one. 

That's such a perfect title, isn't it? I really hope that's what Joss ends up going with, if only to feel like I've managed to touch a small part of genius.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

windracer said:


> I wonder if that was ad-libbed by Fillion?


It definitely had that feel to it, especially since his hand was almost out of frame.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

cheerdude said:


> His cover of "Baby Got Back" is great as well.
> 
> I need to hear "Still Alive"... as I won't be finishing that game anytime soon.
> 
> I could probably spend a lot of music buying his songs off of iTunes - is there a "greatest hits" that people recommend? Except for Baby Got Back, Still Alive, and Code Monkey.


Finish it. As others have said, it's only 3 hours long. And playing a second time with the "commentary" is really cool. Totally worth it for the ending, and it's just so much fun. I've played through the whole thing 3 times and loved each one.

Another great song by Coulton is "Re: Your Brains." There's a great YouTube video of it done in World of Warcraft.

Also, "the hammer is my penis," was not improvised.



DoctorHorrible.Net Interview said:


> DBB: Ok, well leave that question so we dont give away any spoilers then. Do you have a favourite line from the movie?
> 
> MT: The Hammer is my penis, curtesy of young Zackary Whedon


I went back and watched the whole thing again, and I still like Act III the least, but still love the whole thing. Act II is my favorite, because it has the best songs, in my opinion, and Act I has a simply fantastic setup. Act III was the weakest in every category, but the final shot is really quite fantastic. As is Moist having a problem holding onto the bags of cash at the bank because they're slipping through his hands.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Was out of town for the last half of the week, so I only now saw Part III. And I have to ask, for those of you fellow Whedonites - what's the fuss? You didn't see Penny dying? C'mon, we know what Joss likes to do - bring the funny, and then bring the pain. It's what he lives for.

I agree that Part III wasn't as good as Part I or II, but it was still pretty damn awesome. I loved the groupie trio, and and the "Everyone's A Hero" song was hi-larious (what was the line "it's not that hard, you'll prevail unless you're a friggin' 'tard"? I about fell over when I heard that one.)

Anxiously awaiting the soundtrack.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Was out of town for the last half of the week, so I only now saw Part III. And I have to ask, for those of you fellow Whedonites - what's the fuss? You didn't see Penny dying? C'mon, we know what Joss likes to do - bring the funny, and then bring the pain. It's what he lives for.
> 
> I agree that Part III wasn't as good as Part I or II, but it was still pretty damn awesome. I loved the groupie trio, and and the "Everyone's A Hero" song was hi-larious (what was the line "it's not that hard, you'll prevail unless you're a friggin' 'tard"? I about fell over when I heard that one.)
> 
> Anxiously awaiting the soundtrack.


If you liked The Girl, played by Felecia Day, check out her web series, The Guild. Games will likely fall in love.

http://www.watchtheguild.com/

They offer it as a video podcast in iTunes as well.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> Also, "the hammer is my penis," was not improvised.


I was referring to Fillion flipping the bird to NPH as being improvised, not that line.

On the Coulton sidetrack, my favorite song is "Code Monkey."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I was thinking about the ending, and it struck me how it parallels the classic modern super-hero origin story. Basically what sets the hero on the true superhero path is a tragedy of some sort (ala Peter Parker's uncle's death).

Only with Dr. Horrible the mantra is "With great power comes great horribleness."  He wasn't truly horrible until his mistake cost Penny her life. Before that he was just playing the supervillian, not BEING the supervillian.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> With a short internet movie of about 35 minutes total, there's really no need to introduce 7 new characters in the final 10 minutes when they have no impact on the plot whatsoever.


One possible reason: establish characters to be developed later. Here's hoping for a sequel...


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

windracer said:


> I was referring to Fillion flipping the bird to NPH as being improvised, not that line.
> 
> On the Coulton sidetrack, my favorite song is "Code Monkey."


My bad. Must have gotten some wires crossed somewhere.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Forgive me if this has been mentioned, but Whedon is live-blogging a Dr. Horrible Q&A right now, here


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I've never used iTunes for video before. Does it have drm attached? I'd buy it if I could play it in Windows Media Center through my 360 on my TV.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I've never used iTunes for video before. Does it have drm attached? I'd buy it if I could play it in Windows Media Center through my 360 on my TV.


Yes - it does have DRM...

and, I don't know the answer to your second question. You can't burn it to DVD or play on your PC in WMC, so I'm guessing that answer is no. But, someone else will likely know for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why does everybody keep saying "DVDs"? Are you anticipating enough hours of extras to fill more than one disc?!?


Nah, they're all just planning to do the Firefly thing again any buy two copies; one to keep and one to loan out.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I've never used iTunes for video before. Does it have drm attached?


Does a bear **** in the woods?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

busyba said:


> FreakyD said:
> 
> 
> > He's just "going through the motions".
> ...


'something seemed to penetrate her heart'


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> Yes - it does have DRM...
> 
> and, I don't know the answer to your second question. You can't burn it to DVD or play on your PC in WMC, so I'm guessing that answer is no. But, someone else will likely know for sure.
> 
> Cheers!


The XBox 360 has a thing that will connect to Vista or any other Windows Media Center and allow you to watch things stored on it. So anything you can play in Windows Media Player on your PC you can play on your XBox. And then the sound would get to go through my surround sound system and I could play it on my HDTV.



hefe said:


> Does a bear **** in the woods?


 That's what I thought. I don't use iTunes much since I don't have an iPod and it won't let me sync up my Zen to it. I don't even have iTunes installed on my new PC yet.

I can't see buying this video if I can't watch it anywhere else but through iTunes on my PC. I guess I'll have to wait for the DVD. I'm at least glad I was able to watch it online before it went away.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I can't see buying this video if I can't watch it anywhere else but through iTunes on my PC. I guess I'll have to wait for the DVD. I'm at least glad I was able to watch it online before it went away.


I've never bought anything through iTunes before. But I wanted a quality copy, and it was only 4 bucks, so I bit.

I am assuming there is a method out there to allow me to view the content on my non-iPod devices, but I don't know what that is...yet.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

And the next most logical question is.....

Any (legal) way to shove it into my tivo?

-Ken


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW, the song that opened Act III (which some of us seem to agree is called "So They Say"), anybody else get a "Rent" vibe from it?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Any (legal) way to shove it into my tivo?


Not to be pedantic, but I don't think there's any "illegal" method of shoving something onto your TiVo.

The stuff you are shoving onto the TiVo may have been aquired illegally, but that's a different matter.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

kdmorse said:


> And the next most logical question is.....
> 
> Any (legal) way to shove it into my tivo?
> 
> -Ken


Tunebite does *not* work on these particular episodes.

I don't know why not...  nor do I even know if Tunebite is legal. If it's not, someone please let me know... I don't want to chatter out of turn.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

kdmorse said:


> And the next most logical question is.....
> 
> Any (legal) way to shove it into my tivo?
> 
> -Ken


I would have accepted this as a valid solution to getting it on my TV as well. But I think videos need to be MPEGs to push them onto TiVo using TiVoToGoBack, and if it was in that format already then it'd probably just work in Media Center to begin with.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

busyba said:


> Not to be pedantic, but I don't think there's any "illegal" method of shoving something onto your TiVo.
> 
> The stuff you are shoving onto the TiVo may have been aquired illegally, but that's a different matter.


Sure there is. All ways of stripping DRM are technically illegal, aren't they?

Now whether you view it as ethical or not is a different question.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

BrentTivo said:


> Just like Joss: he hooks you in with great story telling and witty dialogue, gets you emotionally attached to his characters, then he crushes your soul at the end of the series.


Yep; or as some friends of mine like to say: "Whedon, you [email protected][email protected]!"


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

hefe said:


> Sure there is. All ways of stripping DRM are technically illegal, aren't they?
> 
> Now whether you view it as ethical or not is a different question.


What he's saying is that the actual act of "shoving" something to the Tivo is not illegal, regardless of what was done to the content prior to the aforementioned "shoving." You strip the DRM before you "shove" it to the Tivo, even if it happens at the same time, the DRM is stripped before the bits get transferred.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

If we rephrase the question as "Any (legal) means of getting this content onto my TiVo in a format that the TiVo can play?" we can avoid all the hairsplitting and answer definitively, "Not at this time, no."

At least busyba _admitted_ he was being pedantic.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> BTW, the song that opened Act III (which some of us seem to agree is called "So They Say"), anybody else get a "Rent" vibe from it?


Yes! My favorite musical is Rent. And every time I get "_So They Say_" stuck in my head, it ends up morphing into one of the songs from _Rent_. I'll have to get it stuck again before I can remember which one though.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Figured it out. It's "_Out Tonight_".


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

All of Dr. Horrible's interjections during the Penny/Captain Hammer part of "A Man's Gotta Do (What a Man's Gotta Do)" also sounded like they came straight out of _Rent_:

"Are you kidding?"
"What heist were you watching?"
"Stop looking at her like that."
"Did you notice that he threw you in the garbage?!"
"I stopped the van! The remote control was in my hand!"
"Whaaaaat...ehhhhh.....verrrrr...."


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

BobB said:


> Actually I thought it was, "That's the new catchphrase?" Not so much personal to Dr. Horrible, more of a self-referential joke from Weedon to the fans.


From an interview entitled "Joss Whedon on Dr. Horrible, Stephen Sondheim, and Bad Horse":



> *Which bits didn't live up to what you wanted? Or didn't work?*
> There were a couple of jokes that don't really get laughs. I'm proud to say I wrote both of them.
> 
> *Name one.*
> "Is that the new catchphrase?" It's a little throwaway thing that I wish I had thrown away. But you know what, it has the purity of being  well, pure, for one thing. Not having a ton of compromise involved. It's as if our ids wrote a musical.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

The scene when Penny and Capn Hammer are in the homeless shelter there is a guy behind Hammer serving soup. I've seen him not ladle the soup in to the bowl many times but never could figure out why. I finally got a good look at the scene and saw that it was Dr. H with a mustache in disguise.  I always missed that until now.

J


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mbklein said:


> All of Dr. Horrible's interjections during the Penny/Captain Hammer part of "A Man's Gotta Do (What a Man's Gotta Do)" also sounded like they came straight out of _Rent_:
> 
> "Are you kidding?"
> "What heist were you watching?"
> ...


How could you possibly forget:

"Balls"

???


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jwjody said:


> The scene when Penny and Capn Hammer are in the homeless shelter there is a guy behind Hammer serving soup. I've seen him not ladle the soup in to the bowl many times but never could figure out why. I finally got a good look at the scene and saw that it was Dr. H with a mustache in disguise.  I always missed that until now.
> 
> J


Go back a few seconds and you'll catch Dr. H slipping in and taking over for the regular soup guy.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

busyba said:


> Go back a few seconds and you'll catch Dr. H slipping in and taking over for the regular soup guy.


I noticed that right away.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mbklein said:


> All of Dr. Horrible's interjections during the Penny/Captain Hammer part of "A Man's Gotta Do (What a Man's Gotta Do)" also sounded like they came straight out of _Rent_


Agreed. I thought that was the most _Rent_-like moment. Definite hints of his run as Mark Cohen.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Well, I'm glad I've never seen Rent. It's all fresh and new to me.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I've never seen Rent either, but its song styles must have been inspired by Jesus Christ Superstar too.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

mbklein said:


> From an interview entitled "Joss Whedon on Dr. Horrible, Stephen Sondheim, and Bad Horse":


I LOVED the "Is that the new catchphrase?" line! How can he say it didn't work?

I wanted to note a couple of costuming moments for Penny.

In Act I, when she got up out of the trash pile, I thought she was covered in blood. No, it was just the red detailing on her jacket. Perhaps this was foreshadowing?

In Act II, during Penny's song ("Here's a Story"? "Keep Your Head Up"? I thought of it as "Story of a Girl"), she is dressed as Snow White; blue top, yellow skirt. The red of the cape has moved to her belt, and the bird in her hand is now on her jacket, but it was a total Snow White tribute. Why?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

thenightfly42 said:


> In Act II, during Penny's song ("Here's a Story"? "Keep Your Head Up"? I thought of it as "Story of a Girl"), she is dressed as Snow White; blue top, yellow skirt. The red of the cape has moved to her belt, and the bird in her hand is now on her jacket, but it was a total Snow White tribute. Why?


Yeah, I picked up on the Snow White vibe too. I can't imagine that something like that would not have been intentional, but I don't have a guess as to the reasoning.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

So going back to the beginning of Act I. Horrible is explaining his gold heist and that the gold bar molecules were changed in teleportation transit. Then he says they smell like (what did he say, human or cumin?).

Anyway, I thought that was a mess up he did on his teleportation device. Then you get to Act II and he points out that the LAPD and Capn Hammer are watchers of his blog. So do you think that his science messed up or that back in Act I he was foiled by the law watching his blog and knowing what he was up to and replaced the gold with...whatever that was.

J


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jwjody said:


> So going back to the beginning of Act I. Horrible is explaining his gold heist and that the gold bar molecules were changed in teleportation transit. Then he says they smell like (what did he say, human or cumin?).


Cumin.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jwjody said:


> So going back to the beginning of Act I. Horrible is explaining his gold heist and that the gold bar molecules were changed in teleportation transit. Then he says they smell like (what did he say, human or cumin?).
> 
> Anyway, I thought that was a mess up he did on his teleportation device. Then you get to Act II and he points out that the LAPD and Capn Hammer are watchers of his blog. So do you think that his science messed up or that back in Act I he was foiled by the law watching his blog and knowing what he was up to and replaced the gold with...whatever that was.
> 
> J


I don't know about that one way or the other, but from day 1 I was wondering if the "smells like cumin" line was an ad-lib.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

thenightfly42 said:


> In Act I, when she got up out of the trash pile, I thought she was covered in blood. No, it was just the red detailing on her jacket. Perhaps this was foreshadowing?


I thought she had a big ketchup splotch. Guess I'll have to rewatch to clarify!



> In Act II, during Penny's song ("Here's a Story"? "Keep Your Head Up"? I thought of it as "Story of a Girl"), she is dressed as Snow White; blue top, yellow skirt. The red of the cape has moved to her belt, and the bird in her hand is now on her jacket, but it was a total Snow White tribute. Why?


Yes! I wanted to ask about that during Joss's w.post chat. I got an instant snow white vibe off of that, and I haven't seen it in...20 years?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

So, I can't get the Dr. Horrible music out of my head.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> So, I can't get the Dr. Horrible music out of my head.


Me neither. I've listened to it in the car my last 3 commutes.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I thought it was gone yesterday and then after the news on the radio this morning played Neil Patrick Harris's gig on Sesame Street it came back. That freeze ray song is so catchy!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I thought it was gone yesterday and then after the news on the radio this morning played Neil Patrick Harris's gig on Sesame Street it came back. That freeze ray song is so catchy!


"with my freeze ray I will stop.....the world...."


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> So, I can't get the Dr. Horrible music out of my head.


Ok, so now I've got "Someone Keeps Moving My Chair" by TMBG stuck in _my_ head. 



> Mr. Horrible
> Mr. Horrible
> Telephone call for Mr. Horrible
> But before he can talk to the ugliness men
> ...


Seems to fit.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I thought it was gone yesterday and then after the news on the radio this morning played Neil Patrick Harris's gig on Sesame Street it came back. That freeze ray song is so catchy!


I don't know. I've got 'Brand New Day' stuck in my head. It might be catchier


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Fleegle said:


> If you liked The Girl, played by Felecia Day, check out her web series, The Guild. Games will likely fall in love.
> 
> http://www.watchtheguild.com/
> 
> They offer it as a video podcast in iTunes as well.


Thanks for that - I watched it on your recommendation. I loved it and thought it was very funny, except for the parts that hit just a wee bit too close to home...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> I don't know. I've got 'Brand New Day' stuck in my head. It might be catchier


A Man's gotta do what a man's gotta do... Over and over...


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> I don't know. I've got 'Brand New Day' stuck in my head. It might be catchier


That's the one that has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Hey, does anyone know where to get goggles like that (preferably cheap)? 

I've been working on a mad-scientist outfit for Burning Man. I've already got some brazing goggles (basically just the the dark round part without the base), but something like his would not only be more elaborate, but also more practical... I think I could fit my glasses under the base, and the darkened lense part flips up and down; that way I could leave them on all the time...


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I keep going back and forth among the songs I listen to over and over. First it was the freeze ray song. Then I listened to Brand New Day. Now I can't get the last song in Act III out of my head.

J


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

windracer said:


> Ok, so now I've got "Someone Keeps Moving My Chair" by TMBG stuck in _my_ head.


We've been pondering whether there's any connection since the first viewing.

I've been cycling through what's stuck in my head. Mostly I've been piping it through the house intercom system so I can listen to the whole thing nonstop. :up:


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I just watched it through a second time and I like it even more than I did the first (which I didn't think was possible). I keep picking up small things that I missed the first time around. Things like "Bad Horse votes neigh" (groan).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

"...make the Bad Horse gleeful
Or he&#8217;ll make you his mare&#8230;."


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

hefe said:


> "...make the Bad Horse gleeful
> Or hell make you his mare."


Love the pause after that line, just to let it sink in


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

"Heroes are over with!
Look at him, not a word
Hammer meet Nail!"

Umm, really? _That's_ what you wanted to go with? *'Nail'?*


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Okay, I just noticed during the "So They Say" song in the last act, when Penny is in the Laundrymat she has two frozen yogurts in front of her. I knew she was sort of looking out for Billy, but didn't realize that she went out of her way to wait for him.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

They're doing things differently with this show. I think they should continue that and put these songs up for sale on Rock Band. Would be really fun to sing and play along with (it's a Sing-along blog anyways, right?). Harmonix got "Still Alive" onto Rock Band....what would it take to get this?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

"...we do the weird stuff!"

Cracks me up. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I finally ripped all the songs from the iTunes video using Audio Hijack. It doesn't sound like the program was a stereo mix, though. It says stereo in the info, but all the sound is centered. No stereo spread at all. But it's good enough to listen to until the real thing comes out.

For those of you who did the same, where did you start the "Everyone's a Hero" song? I hate including too much dialog in it, but to make sense he has to mention Penny. (Okay, I'm anal about those kinds of things).


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> For those of you who did the same, where did you start the "Everyone's a Hero" song? I hate including too much dialog in it, but to make sense he has to mention Penny. (Okay, I'm anal about those kinds of things).


I agree, you kinda need that intro. I started it when he says "_When I fell deeply in love.._" I don't mind a little dialogue on musical soundtracks. I kept a little on a couple other songs too.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

That's about the only one where I kept the dialog. I started it there as well, but I cut out the middle part of it and go straight to "She turned me on to the homelessness problem..."


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

Newscaster: "It's a great day to be homeless."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> "Heroes are over with!
> Look at him, not a word
> Hammer meet Nail!"
> 
> Umm, really? _That's_ what you wanted to go with? *'Nail'?*


"It's not a _perfect_ metaphor..."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

mbklein said:


> Newscaster: "It's a great day to be homeless."


I have a huge crush on Marti Noxon, who plays that newscaster.  She's a former Buffy writer, among other great shows.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I finally ripped all the songs from the iTunes video using Audio Hijack. It doesn't sound like the program was a stereo mix, though. It says stereo in the info, but all the sound is centered. No stereo spread at all. But it's good enough to listen to until the real thing comes out.


I recorded it as I was watching the streaming when it was available. I have an audio cable connecting the line out to the line in on my audio card, and I used Goldwave to record the line in.

I would have to verify it, but I'm pretty sure that it sounded like true stereo to me. I recall noticing that in one of the DH/Penny duets that it seemed like one of them was balanced left and the other balanced right, but I could be wrong.



> For those of you who did the same, where did you start the "Everyone's a Hero" song? I hate including too much dialog in it, but to make sense he has to mention Penny. (Okay, I'm anal about those kinds of things).


I haven't gotten around to trimming the wavs and converting them to mp3 yet, but I recorded more than I know I would want on either end of each song because I know I'm going to include _some_ dialog.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I have a huge crush on Marti Noxon, who plays that newscaster.  She's a former Buffy writer, among other great shows.


I... well, let's just say I feel exactly the opposite about her. I'm firmly convinced that Joss handing off primary control of Buffy to Marti is why seasons 6 and 7 were so poor compared to the rest of the series... and her lack of success at any series since really seems to back me up.

I know she had no creative control in this, so I didn't mind seeing her here, but the point stands. I don't like her.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I... well, let's just say I feel exactly the opposite about her. I'm firmly convinced that Joss handing off primary control of Buffy to Marti is why seasons 6 and 7 were so poor compared to the rest of the series... and her lack of success at any series since really seems to back me up.
> 
> I know she had no creative control in this, so I didn't mind seeing her here, but the point stands. I don't like her.


+1 Million!!

I used to call her Marti Toxic, and it looks like her track record is no better since Buffy...


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I... well, let's just say I feel exactly the opposite about her. I'm firmly convinced that Joss handing off primary control of Buffy to Marti is why seasons 6 and 7 were so poor compared to the rest of the series... and her lack of success at any series since really seems to back me up.
> 
> I know she had no creative control in this, so I didn't mind seeing her here, but the point stands. I don't like her.


Wouldn't Joss have removed her if he didn't like what he was seeing?


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

dcheesi said:


> Hey, does anyone know where to get goggles like that (preferably cheap)?
> 
> I've been working on a mad-scientist outfit for Burning Man. I've already got some brazing goggles (basically just the the dark round part without the base), but something like his would not only be more elaborate, but also more practical... I think I could fit my glasses under the base, and the darkened lense part flips up and down; that way I could leave them on all the time...


http://www.pendergastsafety.com/index.aspx?Command=ProductDetail&ItemNo=FIBVG800-H5


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jwjody said:


> http://www.pendergastsafety.com/index.aspx?Command=ProductDetail&ItemNo=FIBVG800-H5


I wonder if welding supply companies are going to be confused by the sudden run on goggles.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm trying to find the lab coat like Dr. H has. In my searches someone pointed out the the same coat was used in Firefly in the episode Ariel.

Firefly and Dr. H had the same costume designer.

J


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

jwjody said:


> I'm trying to find the lab coat like Dr. H has. In my searches someone pointed out the the same coat was used in Firefly in the episode Ariel.
> 
> Firefly and Dr. H had the same costume designer.
> 
> J


It's a traditional dentist's style coat (the closure down the shoulder and side).
I know my dad has one in that style (though lighter material IIRC).
That might help with the search.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jwjody said:


> I'm trying to find the lab coat like Dr. H has. In my searches someone pointed out the the same coat was used in Firefly in the episode Ariel.
> 
> Firefly and Dr. H had the same costume designer.
> 
> J


Looks much like what they are calling the "Howie" style lab coat...

example: http://www.guardlinetechnology.co.uk/acatalog/Lab_Coats_Disposable_Guardtech.html

and http://www.speciality-textiles.com/categories/chinese_collar_howie_coat/6/1/


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hmm.

http://doctorhorrible.net/dr-horrible-act-iv/172/


> *Dr Horrible Act IV Announced at Comic Con*
> 
> There have been a number of Twitters and other reports live from Comic Con (apparently) saying that Jed Whedon says there will indeed be more Dr Horrible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> I have a huge crush on Marti Noxon, who plays that newscaster.  She's a former Buffy writer, among other great shows.


I didn't realize the guy newscaster was David Fury 'till I spotted his name in the credits.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I... well, let's just say I feel exactly the opposite about her. I'm firmly convinced that Joss handing off primary control of Buffy to Marti is why seasons 6 and 7 were so poor compared to the rest of the series... and her lack of success at any series since really seems to back me up.
> 
> I know she had no creative control in this, so I didn't mind seeing her here, but the point stands. I don't like her.


You can't have a crush on someone who hasn't been as successful as you would like? You're cold, man.

She's cute and can write well. That's all I need. 

Are you writing off Joss too? He hasn't had any successes since Buffy & Angel, and they were pretty much just cult successes.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> I have a huge crush on Marti Noxon, who plays that newscaster.  She's a former Buffy writer, among other great shows.





Rosincrans said:


> I didn't realize the guy newscaster was David Fury 'till I spotted his name in the credits.


They both had cameos in Once More With Feeling too.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hefe said:


> "...we do the weird stuff!"
> 
> Cracks me up. Every. Single. Time.


The last time I watched it I kept a close eye on the guy in the trio, and he's singing it too.  :up:


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

jwjody said:


> http://www.pendergastsafety.com/index.aspx?Command=ProductDetail&ItemNo=FIBVG800-H5


Awesome! Thanks :up: 



hefe said:


> Looks much like what they are calling the "Howie" style lab coat...
> 
> example: http://www.guardlinetechnology.co.uk/acatalog/Lab_Coats_Disposable_Guardtech.html
> 
> and http://www.speciality-textiles.com/categories/chinese_collar_howie_coat/6/1/


Also useful. When my evil plan costume comes together, I'll be sure to make you Viceroy of Cleveland thank you


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Robin said:


> The last time I watched it I kept a close eye on the guy in the trio, and he's singing it too.  :up:


Yeah, I don't think it's a secret that he'd like to see "The Hammer".


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I watched it streaming, but my daughter (huge Buffy fan) wanted to see it, so I told her I'd buy it for her on iTunes. My older daughter will put it on her iTouch too and I'll get another chance to see it. :up:


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Interesting TidBit I found:


> Indeed, the whole production took on a decidedly all-hands-on-deck quality, right down to the remote control Dr. Horrible uses to take over that van.
> 
> *Fillion* That is my friend PJ Haarsma. I called him up and I said ''Can you make me a thing? That looks like a thing?'' Twenty minutes later he says, ''Check out this website. You can call it up on your iPhone and you have a Dr. Horrible van remote.''


The whole article is pretty interesting. 'Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog': An Oral History


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Here's the can remote website:
http://www.thesoftwire.com/horrible_remote.html


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

That's the mostest awesomest thing ever.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

If you're into that sort of thing, Felicia Day has a Twitter account, named "Feliciaday", appropriately enough.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just to let y'all know, it's back up on Hulu.com for free:
http://www.hulu.com/watch/28343/dr-horribles-sing-along-blog


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

johnperkins21 said:


> Just to let y'all know, it's back up on Hulu.com for free:
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/28343/dr-horribles-sing-along-blog


Wonder how long *that* will stay up. Something tells me that it's not supposed to be there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Lori said:


> Wonder how long *that* will stay up. Something tells me that it's not supposed to be there.


I think Whedon announced at San Diego that it was going back up for free for a limited time...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Can't wait to see this on BluRay......Or should we say Freezeray!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think Whedon announced at San Diego that it was going back up for free for a limited time...


If the numbers I've heard for the iTunes sell-through are correct, Joss has nothing to lose at this point by having them post it again for free. I've heard he's already made his money back and then some.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

will there be more than the 3? thought it was a funny idea


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Joss has plans for a 4th installment. There'll be a feature packed DVD and a soundtrack available as well.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Joss has plans for a 4th installment. There'll be a feature packed DVD and a soundtrack available as well.


Don't forget the TV films, and the Broadway musical, and the theme park attractions... oh yeah, and the blimp.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm sure there will also be a comic book miniseries, written by Whedon.

Each issue of which will fall further and further behind schedule...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Dr. Horrible: The Flamethrower!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

There already is a Captain Hammer "Be Like Me" comic, written by Zack Whedon. (I'm sure it's been posted before in this thread but here's the link)

http://www.myspace.com/darkhorsepresents?issuenum=12&storynum=2


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm sure there will also be a comic book miniseries, written by Whedon.
> 
> Each issue of which will fall further and further behind schedule...


Is this in reference to Buffy S8, et al or something else?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Pretty much anything he does where he's on his own timetable. Astonishing X-Men is another example, I believe.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tewcewl said:


> Is this in reference to Buffy S8, et al or something else?


Mostly Astonishing X-Men, though some of his post Buffy/Angel/Serenity scripts have taken longer than expected as well.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> There already is a Captain Hammer "Be Like Me" comic, written by Zack Whedon. (I'm sure it's been posted before in this thread but here's the link)
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/darkhorsepresents?issuenum=12&storynum=2


I remember reading a quote somewhere where they said there will definitely be more comics. Not sure if they'll all be Captain Hammer-centric or not though, and I don't feel like trying to find the link again. I'm sure I found it on whedonesque.com though.

Also, I did not hear anything about the 4th chapter, but pretty much everything the principles have said leads me to believe that they had such a good time making this, and due to its success, there will most definitely be more to the story. Would be cool to see a whole extra chapter on the DVD and it wouldn't necessarily surprise me given how much they're talking up all the extras they plan to put on it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Mostly Astonishing X-Men, though some of his post Buffy/Angel/Serenity scripts have taken longer than expected as well.


Astonishing X-Men was bad, Runaways was REALLY bad. He's not writing Angel, and only select issues of Buffy.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> If the numbers I've heard for the iTunes sell-through are correct, Joss has nothing to lose at this point by having them post it again for free. I've heard he's already made his money back and then some.


How does one find the sell-through numbers?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lori said:


> How does one find the sell-through numbers?


It's not public information, as far as I've heard. Most of what I've heard is just someone doing "back of the napkin" calculations. They bounced them off of Joss, and Joss agreed that they were "pretty close." I wish I could find where I read that, but I can't. 

Edit: I don't think this is what or where I originally read it, but it was something close to this:


> Although no official sales figures exist (a call to Joss Whedon's office went unreturned), the episodes were watched almost two million times in five days when the episodes were offered for free on www.drhorrible.com.
> 
> If only one quarter of those viewers purchased the show, half a million people could have downloaded the series. At $3.99 for the three 13+ minute segments, Whedon's company, Mutant Enemy, may have raked in $2 million for a series with a budget of a low six figures.


http://www.maclife.com/article/analysis/dr_horrible_destroy_network_television


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

If they were really smart, they would have only put part one up for free, and offered parts 2 & 3 for sale.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I believe that's Penny (and Dr.Artz) on Monk on USA right now. Episode "Mr. Monk gets Drunk". (This post will be less helpful in a little while.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I saw the free third part. I really enjoyed this thing so he has sold at least one DVD.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wonder why he chose to release it now rather than waiting until the DVD was ready? I'll bet there are a lot of people who would have bought the DVD as an impulse buy immediately after watching all three parts (or even before). But give people a couple of weeks (or more) to cool off before the DVD is available and I'll bet the potential sales numbers drop way off.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

There are many people who will watch it who will never buy the DVD anyway, but may pay the 4 bucks to download it. Or who just missed it, but aren't going to shell out the 4 bucks or buy the DVD without seeing it first. 

It's just good exposure.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anybody with a bit more audio ability than I have any hints as to how I can get the songs in mp3 form to put on my iPod?

As a caveat I bought the whole series from iTunes, and will buy the soundtrack as soon as it's available. I'm just not sure my sanity can handle the next few weeks of my commute if I keep humming the refrain of the Freeze Ray song and can't play the entire song!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

kleinman said:


> Does anybody with a bit more audio ability than I have any hints as to how I can get the songs in mp3 form to put on my iPod?


A quick google search shows plenty of places you could download it from. (Which would be easier than ripping it yourself).

And I keep checking but Amazon doesn't have a page for the eventual DVD yet. (I understand why they wouldn't want to guess at a price, but I'm surprised they don't have a 'let us email you when this exists' page up)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> There are many people who will watch it who will never buy the DVD anyway, but may pay the 4 bucks to download it. Or who just missed it, but aren't going to shell out the 4 bucks or buy the DVD without seeing it first.
> 
> It's just good exposure.


I'm not saying he shouldn't have "aired" it like he did. I agree that he got a lot of exposure that way. I'm simply saying that he should have done so when the DVD was ready to ship, so that after everyone watched it, and people were all excited about it, he could strike while the iron was hot and say, "Order the DVD today, have it tomorrow!" As it is, there are likely tons of people who would have purchased the DVD directly after watching, but a few weeks later, their enthusiasm will have waned and they'll have second thoughts about buying it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not saying he shouldn't have "aired" it like he did. I agree that he got a lot of exposure that way. I'm simply saying that he should have done so when the DVD was ready to ship, so that after everyone watched it, and people were all excited about it, he could strike while the iron was hot and say, "Order the DVD today, have it tomorrow!" As it is, there are likely tons of people who would have purchased the DVD directly after watching, but a few weeks later, their enthusiasm will have waned and they'll have second thoughts about buying it.


Well, they did pretty well on iTunes sales...and if the DVD were available too soon, a lot of people would have passed on that, but now will buy it twice.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Ugh...I just got around to watching all three of these.

Why you gotta do this to me Joss?

NPH is GREAT in this. I want more!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Ugh...I just got around to watching all three of these.
> 
> Why you gotta do this to me Joss?
> 
> NPH is GREAT in this. I want more!


I made my roommate sit down and watch it and she said, "Oh, I want this on DVD when it comes out!"

We won't buy DRMed crap from iTunes...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

hmmm, I do want the music CD. I guess I need to find the comic books. Are they called Dr. Horrible?


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not saying he shouldn't have "aired" it like he did. I agree that he got a lot of exposure that way. I'm simply saying that he should have done so when the DVD was ready to ship, so that after everyone watched it, and people were all excited about it, he could strike while the iron was hot and say, "Order the DVD today, have it tomorrow!" As it is, there are likely tons of people who would have purchased the DVD directly after watching, but a few weeks later, their enthusiasm will have waned and they'll have second thoughts about buying it.


Joss put up all the money himself. I don't think he was able/willing to shell out the money to have a DVD ready without first knowing whether it would be successful. Now that it is successful he can make a DVD deal without giving up any creative control.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> We won't buy DRMed crap from iTunes...


+10

Can't see why anyone puts up with that bulls--tuff anymore. There are legitimate, legal, and reasonable alternatives for almost all music these days. I've forbidden my daughter from buying any more DRM songs for her iPod; there's only one way to vote on this issue: with our wallets... ask Yahoo and Microsoft music subscribers if you think you don't care.

Ranting aside, I'll be on the lookout to buy these in a DRM-free format... I'd love to have them!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> I needs me some goggles and big gloves ... I smell this year's Halloween costume!


Found more details on the site, for those interested (i.e., the lab coat and gloves):

http://doctorhorrible.net/costumes/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

windracer said:


> Found more details on the site, for those interested (i.e., the lab coat and gloves):
> 
> http://doctorhorrible.net/costumes/


The comments section is hilarious--a guy from one of the industrial supply outfits that was getting hammered by Dr. Horrible costume item orders shows up, offering a discount for people buying the whole costume and discussing which items would work best. Sounds like a pretty cool guy, for an industrial supplies salesman! Certainly knows how to take advantage of a unique opportunity...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The comments section is hilarious--a guy from one of the industrial supply outfits that was getting hammered by Dr. Horrible costume item orders shows up, offering a discount for people buying the whole costume and discussing which items would work best. Sounds like a pretty cool guy, for an industrial supplies salesman! Certainly knows how to take advantage of a unique opportunity...


Yeah, it's very funny. At the beginning he simply seems like he's trying to garner more sales, but as the thread progresses and it becomes clear that obtaining some of the items is not as easy as originally thought, he seems to really relish the challenge and is talking about zooming in on hi-res pics to see details, etc.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The comments section is hilarious--a guy from one of the industrial supply outfits that was getting hammered by Dr. Horrible costume item orders shows up, offering a discount for people buying the whole costume and discussing which items would work best. Sounds like a pretty cool guy, for an industrial supplies salesman! Certainly knows how to take advantage of a unique opportunity...


I've seen this sort of thing happen before. Most recently with the Rock Band drum kits. People were trying everything to quiet them down, and someone eventually posted the name and address of a supplier that would sell pre-cut pieces of latex for the drum pads. Dude came on and talked about it. When you see an opportunity like this as a salesperson or supplier, you have to jump on it. It's simply good business.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

I'd love to see the retirement home of the Rubbermaid sales exec who negotiated the sale of all those gray plastic airport security X-ray bins to the Transportation Security Administration.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

mbklein said:


> I'd love to see the retirement home of the Rubbermaid sales exec who negotiated the sale of all those gray plastic airport security X-ray bins to the Transportation Security Administration.


Hah! They probably had a huge warehouse full of ugly grey "deep bins" and were wondering what the hell to do with them all.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Soundtrack available on iTunes!

(sorry I can't post a link for it at the moment... my iTunes has flaked out and I'm trying to fix it).


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Soundtrack available on iTunes!
> 
> (sorry I can't post a link for it at the moment... my iTunes has flaked out and I'm trying to fix it).


Let me help you out there: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=289601562&s=143441


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks. I had to resort to downloading the album straight to my iPhone.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Soundtrack available on iTunes!
> 
> (sorry I can't post a link for it at the moment... my iTunes has flaked out and I'm trying to fix it).


And it's iTunes Plus format too! :up:


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

$10 for about 21 minutes of music? I really loved the show, but this is highway robbery. They're charging 99 cents for the Horrible Theme that's only 9 seconds long. There are not enough expletives in the world to describe my disappointment and extreme hatred of iTunes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

madscientist said:


> +10
> 
> Can't see why anyone puts up with that bulls--tuff anymore. There are legitimate, legal, and reasonable alternatives for almost all music these days. I've forbidden my daughter from buying any more DRM songs for her iPod; there's only one way to vote on this issue: with our wallets... ask Yahoo and Microsoft music subscribers if you think you don't care.
> 
> Ranting aside, I'll be on the lookout to buy these in a DRM-free format... I'd love to have them!





Neenahboy said:


> And it's iTunes Plus format too! :up:


Which means it's DRM free.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> $10 for about 21 minutes of music? I really loved the show, but this is highway robbery. They're charging 99 cents for the Horrible Theme that's only 9 seconds long. There are not enough expletives in the world to describe my disappointment and extreme hatred of iTunes.


It's quality not quantity in this case. I've already gotten far more enjoyment out of this series for the money I've spent than longer albums I've spent half as much on. Or twice as much on.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Awesome! I've been wanting the theme music to setup as a ringtone


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I watched this the other day. I still don't understand what some people find is so good about Joss Whedon, this was a rather lame, low-budget comedy with generic musical songs. I chuckled a few times.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

MickeS said:


> I still don't understand what some people find is so good about Joss Whedon


different strokes for different folks


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

My only complaint with this soundtrack is the same one I had with the Once More With Feeling soundtrack (but to a lesser degree): this is only the base music and singing without any snippets of dialogue or post-production sound FX that were in the show itself. 

In OMWF, that was rather problematic, especially in Sweet's Song where the tap dancing FX were a crucial counterpoint to the melody.

In DH, it's only a little jarring to the ear for someone who's familiar with the "full" version. For instance: there's no whinny under the line "he still votes neigh" in the 'Bad Horse Chorus'; there are no Death Ray blasts punctuating the lines in 'Slipping'; the "lacy wafting curtains" dialogue that bridges the two parts of 'A Man's Gotta Do" isn't there.

And much to my chagrin, 'Brand New Day' does not start with "The Hammer is my penis". 

Fortunately, the "What?" "Uhhh... I love the air" part of 'Freeze Ray' is still there; that would have just sounded stupid otherwise.

Someone else can probably address the technical merits of the recording better than I, but I believe it's DRM-free 256kbps AAC, and it's in true stereo; I could hear some seperation during the NPH/FD duets.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> $10 for about 21 minutes of music? I really loved the show, but this is highway robbery. They're charging 99 cents for the Horrible Theme that's only 9 seconds long. There are not enough expletives in the world to describe my disappointment and extreme hatred of iTunes.


I'm a sheep and will admit I not only bought the album, but spent the extra 99 cents to cut those 9 seconds down to 7.5 and make a ring tone.

Joss is trying a new mode to produce content for the Internet, which is why I gladly paid the full album price to support his efforts and encourage him to keep going with this new model. Will I pay $10 again next time for barely 20 minutes of music? I'd certainly think twice about it.

Paying for the ring tone, when there's free tools that do the same thing... let's have that be our little secret.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

busyba said:


> My only complaint with this soundtrack is the same one I had with the Once More With Feeling soundtrack (but to a lesser degree): this is only the base music and singing without any snippets of dialogue or post-production sound FX that were in the show itself.


I'm SO glad they didn't include SFX and most of all dialog, for the most part.

I just hate that. I want the songs only. I heard so much more in the music without the show mix obscuring it. I was glad that they included the little Bad Horse ringtone, though.  And the freeze ray sound at the end of "Everyone's a Hero."


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

jschuur said:


> I'm a sheep and will admit I not only bought the album, but spent the extra 99 cents to cut those 9 seconds down to 7.5 and make a ring tone.
> 
> Joss is trying a new mode to produce content for the Internet, which is why I gladly paid the full album price to support his efforts and encourage him to keep going with this new model. Will I pay $10 again next time for barely 20 minutes of music? I'd certainly think twice about it.
> 
> Paying for the ring tone, when there's free tools that do the same thing... let's have that be our little secret.


I'm all for supporting them, and I will definitely buy the DVD. I also understand that they made a deal with iTunes, who seems to have a weird thing about albums always being $10, and single songs always being $0.99, so my gripe is really more with the iTunes business model rather than the Whedon camp. I doubt they let him name a price for the album, but I would have loved to have seen this come out at around $5.

I also disagree with the ring tone business model, especially for something like this. The theme should have been a free ring tone as it's advertising. But I'm a little extreme in my thinking there as I refuse to wear a shirt with a big company logo on it as well. I am unwilling to pay a company so that I can advertise for them.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jschuur said:


> Paying for the ring tone, when there's free tools that do the same thing... let's have that be our little secret.


It's okay...I did the same thing.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

So PAX (Penny Arcade eXpo) was last weekend. (Big video game festival thing)

Anyhoo, some guys were dressed as the Bad Horse Chorus guys and - when people were given a letter - they'd run up from behind and sing, then disperse back into the crowd. Quite funny.

By a crazy random happenstance, Felicia Day was there supporting her Guild show and to sing Jonathan Coulton's "Still Alive" from the video game Portal.

Felicia gets a letter:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> Felicia Day was there supporting her Guild show and to sing Jonathan Coulton's "Still Alive" from the video game Portal.


I saw the video of her singing onstage with JoCo. And a picture of the two of them together backstage.

He used to be my mancrush, but now I hate him with the fiery passion of a thousand suns.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Waldorf said:


> Felicia gets a letter:


----------



## Energy Recruitme (Sep 14, 2008)

If youve been following Dr Horrible youll know that Felicia Day has done interview after interview after interview since Dr Horrible started gaining attention. Recently Felicia Twittered that shed had to decide No more interviews. Thats it. I could spend all day at mixers and doing interviews, but I gotta make more stuff to interview about! so the Dr Horrible Fan Site is very thankful to Felicia for granting us one final interview Thanks Felicia!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

The soundtrack is now available on Amazon for download - $ 9 (vs. $ 10 on iTunes).

Both versions are DRM-free


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks for the heads-up! I was listening to my *ahem* original copy the other day and feeling guilty that I hadn't purchased yet. Downloading now!


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey, no one mentioned that the Evil League of Evil is taking applications for new memberships?


> Seeking New Evil
> 
> The rumblings you've been hearing in the criminal underground since July indeed are true: At long last, we are seeking new applicants to the League.1
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

thenightfly42 said:


> * There should be little to no swearing.


Curses!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

> There should be little to no swearing


But a murder would be nice of course.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

On a non-TV related note, here's a YouTube link to an audio-only file whereby one guy sings all the parts to an A Cappella rendition of Dr. Horrible's "Freeze Ray", done in a couple of hours with the built-in microphone in his Mac laptop and the Garage Band software that comes with OS X.

Freeze Ray


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ladd Morse said:


> On a non-TV related note, here's a YouTube link to an audio-only file whereby one guy sings all the parts to an A Cappella rendition of Dr. Horrible's "Freeze Ray", done in a couple of hours with the built-in microphone in his Mac laptop and the Garage Band software that comes with OS X.
> 
> Freeze Ray


Very cool!

He did Brand New Day too.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ladd Morse said:


> On a non-TV related note, here's a YouTube link to an audio-only file whereby one guy sings all the parts to an A Cappella rendition of Dr. Horrible's "Freeze Ray", done in a couple of hours with the built-in microphone in his Mac laptop and the Garage Band software that comes with OS X.
> 
> Freeze Ray


I would have been better if he weren't so horribly flat during the whole thing. Yikes!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hefe said:


> Very cool!
> 
> He did Brand New Day too.


Ok, this one was better.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> I would have been better if he weren't so horribly flat during the whole thing. Yikes!


The lead vocal track isn't too bad, but the acapella accompaniment is what is painfully flat.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The lead vocal track isn't too bad, but the acapella accompaniment is what is painfully flat.


Yeah, but that's him too.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Okay, I have a question. It seems I might be in charge of planning a dr horrible sing a long at the sci fi convention here in St. Louis this weekend. I asked them to do it months ago and got no response but I e-mailed someone yesterday about it and they might give us a room to do it in. 

Any tips? I was thinking of printing the lyrics and then highlighting the different parts so on the songs with 2 or 3 people singing we can have different people singing the different parts. Or I could print them up in different color ink. 

I'm also not sure how many copies to make, I don't know how big the room is going to be or how many people will show up. I won't know how big the room is until Friday and we will already be there and I want to get the copies made ahead of time. Am I right in thinking I'm better off making copies somewhere than printing them and using my ink? I have an HP bubble jet printer that is around 4 years old. 

Thanks!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't think you need to complicate it too much. Just put the name of the characters in front of the lyrics they sing, and print it in B/W.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

emandbri said:


> Okay, I have a question. It seems I might be in charge of planning a dr horrible sing a long at the sci fi convention here in St. Louis this weekend. I asked them to do it months ago and got no response but I e-mailed someone yesterday about it and they might give us a room to do it in.
> 
> Any tips? I was thinking of printing the lyrics and then highlighting the different parts so on the songs with 2 or 3 people singing we can have different people singing the different parts. Or I could print them up in different color ink.
> 
> ...


Word of caution: the songs in Dr. Horrible are definitely copyrighted, and almost definitely covered by one of ASCAP, BMI, or SESAC. Doing what you want to do would generally require public performance rights to be purchased for each of the songs, as well as public performance rights for the actual video, if you wanted to show that as well.

Of course, IANAL, nor do I play one on TV, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. I just know that a lot of well-meaning fans who want to do similar stuff get stomped on by those who ARE lawyers.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I decided to highlight the different parts, there are only 3 songs with different parts so it wasn't too much work. I didn't know there was a highlight feature in word, it worked out great and I didn't have to do it by hand. 

We had 14 people which isn't bad considering it wasn't on the schedule! The parts worked great! The women did Penny, and the men just choose who they wanted to be. Everyone had a great time and they were praising me for making it happen!  

People wanted to stay and do once more with feeling but I wasn't sure if we could stay in the room or not. We did get permission but by that time almost everyone had left. I'm going to e-mail the guy who is in charge of filk and see if next year we can get a whole time set aside for Joss related filk. We could do dr horrible, once more with feeling, bedlam bards on the drift, and other firefly songs.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

NPH so needs to host the Emmy Awards.......


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

jlb said:


> NPH so needs to host the Emmy Awards.......


:up:


----------



## davidmin (Dec 3, 1999)

Also emusic for those who subscribe.



cheerdude said:


> The soundtrack is now available on Amazon for download - $ 9 (vs. $ 10 on iTunes).
> 
> Both versions are DRM-free


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Does anybody have a link to any Dr. Horrible Wallpapers and Icons? I need a new background and would like to put something Dr. Horrible related.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jlb said:


> NPH so needs to host the Emmy Awards.......


Quoting myself here......

I found the following blurb/link on the TV Academy's website:



> *Feedback on Primetime Emmy Awards *
> To give feedback on the Primetime Emmy Awards, please send an
> Email to: *[email protected]*


I'm going to email them and tell them what a horrible mess the multi-host experiment was (heck, I recorded so I could FF to just the winner announcements).

I am going to suggest they recruit NPH. Who else will join me in this endeavor?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> Quoting myself here......
> 
> I found the following blurb/link on the TV Academy's website:
> 
> ...


Did anyone catch the Primetime Creative Arts Emmy Awards? They were hosted by Sarah Chalke (Scrubs, How I Met Your Mother) and *drumroll* Neil Patrick Harris. Sounds like he did well and could be a launching pad.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I just saw a commercial (insert obligatory "what's a commercial?" here) for Sears. Penny was playing a Sears salesperson. Even in a crap gig like that, she was radiant and yummy.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> I just saw a commercial (insert obligatory "what's a commercial?" here) for Sears. Penny was playing a Sears salesperson. Even in a crap gig like that, she was radiant and yummy.


The one with the washer/dryer lady?
I went back and watched that just to see if it was her.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I caught the tail end of that commercial and went, Was that Penny???


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mrmike said:


> The one with the washer/dryer lady?
> I went back and watched that just to see if it was her.


Where the color of the washer/dryer matches the color of the customer's outfit, yes.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I saw a different version of the same commercial with Codex in it!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

The Dr. Horrible DVD is available for pre-order.

Note: The link has my Amazon associates code embedded. If that's not cool with you, it's easy to find on Amazon by searching for "Dr. Horrible DVD".


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> The Dr. Horrible DVD is available for pre-order.
> 
> Note: The link has my Amazon associates code embedded. If that's not cool with you, it's easy to find on Amazon by searching for "Dr. Horrible DVD".


Interesting note at the bottom:


> This product is manufactured on demand using DVD-R recordable media. Amazon.com's standard return policy will apply


Is this not an official release or do they think that it won't be a popular purchase?

And, when will it be on Blu-Ray?


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Is this only going to be sold at Amazon? I would LOVE to get it by christmas but don't want to pay extra for shipping if it is going to be in stores as well.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

It sounds as if it's only going to be on Amazon.

Mr. Whedon posted some thoughts about the DVD here:

http://whedonesque.com/comments/18243#270186


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Some of you might recall last year I ran a dr. Horrible sing-a-long last year at Archon, the big local sci-fi convention. It wasn't on the scedule put I put up flyers and had 14 people. 

I did it again this year. 

Friday night I just showed dr. Horrible, no singing
a long. There were 52 people! 

The next morning was the sing-a-long for dr. Horrible and commentary the musical. It was early 11:10 but there were still about 35 people and almost everyone stayed for commentary. I was quite happy with the number of people, there were a lot of cool stuff going on at the same time. 

Later that night I did once more with feeling and had 72 people, standing room only and people sitting ouside the room singing. 

It was all very cool! I hadn't expected that many people so I didn't have enough lyric sheets. I made 30 dr. Horrible ones and 25 for the other two. For dr horrible people shared and for once more with feeling I turned on the close captioning. I had considered it before but wasn't sure if I would be able to figure out how to turn it on with equiptment I wasn't familiar with. 

It was great fun! If anyone has an oppertunity to go to something like this I highly recommend it.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Back in 2008:


jlb said:


> NPH so needs to host the Emmy Awards.......


Hey, they actually listened to you.

The Dr. Horrible bit in the Emmys this year was cute.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

In case you haven't seen this in a while, it's airing on the CW tonight at 9.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't ever actually seen it.. Is it any different than what is on DVD?

(I have more things that I want to record than tuners, so mostly I'm just curious..)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> I haven't ever actually seen it.. Is it any different than what is on DVD?
> 
> (I have more things that I want to record than tuners, so mostly I'm just curious..)


Other than commercials added, I didn't notice anything different. The original runtime was 42 minutes 22 seconds, so it fits a normal hour television broadcast window without being edited down.

Edit to add: of course, with the broadcast version, you don't get "Commentary! The Musical" like you do on DVD or Blu-Ray.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

I was kinda hoping they'd use the broadcast to air the teaser trailer for the sequel.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

OK, then I will delete mine. I watched it on the internet and thought it only mildly amusing


----------

